# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [21-02-19] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - QcFire v3.8 - Forensic Function...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v3.8
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*   *QcFire supports hundreds of devices more than listed*       *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- IMEI Repair in FTM/Diag + Flash Mode
- Backup / Restore QCN 
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable / Restore Locks for Encrypted Userdata
 - Motorola Boot Repair
- Xiaomi EDL Locked Device Service 
- Bootloader Unlock in EDL Mode for some Xiaomi Devices
- One Click Root for Qualcomm Generic Devices
- Forensic Functions (Read Contacts / Messages in EDL Mode) - *New!!!*   _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._        _Special thanks to:_
- NAHIDROMAN
- TALHAGSM
- VIJAY2U2
- azaz_ahamad
- chamosolano
- hunnyck
- md nasir17
- td_mobile_2007
- wahablepirate     *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR MORE THAN 3 YEARS  *   *  WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO                                ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL /    BOX.    WE    DO     NOT         ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN /    MEID /    IMEI     CHANGING.    ITS     ILLEGAL.     USER IS    SOLE              RESPONSIBLE  FOR    ANY  ILLEGAL    ACTIVITY    DONE WITH       USE  OF       FEATURES      PROVIDED        IN OUR    SOFTWARE, NOT       LIMITED TO    ESN   /   MEID /       IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::      How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*       *PLEASE         DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY                        POST  REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND        SUPPORTED      MODELS.     ANY     OFF        TOPIC     POST WILL BE DELETED      IMMEDIATELY.*

----------

